# Big Square Bale Spear



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

We are going to run our first big square baler next year and need to know what the best spear type to use. Any thoughts? I dont want to use my pallet forks.... Thanks!


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Something with at least 2-3 spikes that will go at least through 3/4 of the bale.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Teslan said:


> Something with at least 2-3 spikes that will go at least through 3/4 of the bale.


I agree with Teslan. I have a three spike fron Koy_ker ... but don't have a baler. I think is boils down to whatever strikes your fancy. They even have accumulators and grapples. I agree pallet forks ... not good. Chance to break twine._


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

The fine tapered type forged spears are better for getting in and out of the bales.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

make sure the spikes aren't to long and go all the way through the bale either. That can cause frustrating results. I have a spear with 2 spikes on a 3 point, but I rarely use it. What I have is the 8 tine grapple fork here http://www.weissmaster.com/. When I bought it I was doing just small bales. But it works great for large squares. Though it's a bit to wide for them. What I like best is the little push off foot. It's great for pushing off the bale or pulling out of the bale without having to put down pressure.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Might want to check out the www.balehandler.com


----------



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks guys. Three spikes sounds more supportive to me. I would think you could still note round bales. I have moved rounds with my manure bucket. 72 wide with 10 tines. You think that would work I could remove some tines. Can you guys stack two bales and carry two at once with the right spear?


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I do 2 at once as much as I can. If I took the grapple spikes part off my fork I could do 3 3x3 bales.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

We have a couple 2 prong spears, and under almost any circumstance you can carry 2 bales at once, but almost never 3 bales. The guys that carry 3 bales either have 3 spears, or a grabber. My neighbor used a manure fork for years to handle 4x4's, but I think he only handled one at a time. Depending on the tractor, you might get light on the back end picking up 2 bales....

Rodney


----------



## hay rake (Dec 31, 2011)

We use 3 1 3/4x39 (worksaver removable)spears on a loader to handle one 4x4x8 bale at at a time. two will work but three is more secure. we built a two bale fork with 5 1-3/4x39 spears on bottom and 4 1-3/8x32 on the top.the outside two spears are set to handle round bales two at a time. the center spear is either left in or removed depending on the operator. also the density of the bale makes a difference, the tighter the bale the easier they handle


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I have two home-made forks with 2 spears each made from sharpened truck axles. They work fine for unloading at the barn and I can handle two 3x3's at a time with these. I bought an MDS fork with 4--33" forged steel spikes. It is great, I can carry 3 bales at a time in the field which is how high I stack on the truck. I can also carry two 5.5 x 5 round bales with it at a time. One very important note, make sure your forks have a "backstop" if carrying multiple bales. We have them on all of our attachments. When the top bale rolls off backwards, it crashes into the cab, or worse yet lands on top of the driver if it is an open tractor. My dad had one bend the steering wheel out of his hands before we made backstops mandatory equipment.


----------



## dwarner (Aug 28, 2012)

I second the backstop, had a buddy unloading for a lady with her little open station utility and the top bale slid down the loader arms, he somehow jumped off the back. He's ~6'4 and I can't even picture that but it was sure a dramatic story. We don't handle many big suares here but I have 2 longer spears to switch out of the short ones on my round bale spear. It works but is only used for a few bales.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

Yea, the backstop is an absolute MUST. A guy would think that something that is 3ft square would be sorta stabile, but it's not.

Rodney


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

We built our spear on an old pallet fork mast. Uses 3 spears, got the bolt in replacements designed for a 3 pt. spear. I think, if we did it again, I would go with 4 slightly smaller diameter spears. Our spears were a little onge, stuck out of a 3 x 3 bale by a few inches.

We could pick up 3 3x3 bales or 2 4x4 bales no problem. Depending on which loader tractor we had it on, I've picked up 2 4x4 bales before. Biggest issue wasn't back end getting light, but hydraulics struggling to keep up: steering would get hard, etc.

We also had a backstop, learned the hard way when a 3x3 rolled off another and crushed part of the hood on a 4240.


----------



## rjbaustian (Oct 16, 2012)

I used my 2 spear forks for mine the past few years. Didnt work very well. Maybe it was because the bales werent tight enough though. If I buy my own big square baler in the future, im going to add onto my forks and add 2 more smaller spears. ALSO going to add a back stop on the forks too. I too had a bale slide off, and luckly I was quickenough to somehow stop it on my loader arms. I got VERY lucky.....


----------

